# Comment fonctionne Mail ?



## kanal (21 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

je viens d'acheter un Mac Mini, je suis complètement novice.
Ma question est la suivante : l'application Mail est-elle "indépendante" ou faut -il prendre un abonnement à .Mac ?

J'ai essayé de l'utiliser pour envoyer un mail et il me faut un mot de passe.
De plus pour "relever le courrier" faut-il que j'aie une nouvelle adresse ou je peux utiliser mon adresse actuelle (qui n'est pas .mac) ?

J'espère avoir été clair, en fait je veux juste savoi si c'est une application utilisable telle quelle ou encore une version d'essai ou payante ?!

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Avril 2006)

Salut ! Bienvenue à toi !

Je ne sais pas si tu étais sur PC avant....???
Mais si oui, mail est comme "outlook" enfin c'est un client mail....

Il te permet de réceptionner tes e-mails quelque soit ton adresse même autre que .Mac

Pour cela il faut aller dans fichier > préférences: ajouter un compte (touche + en bas..)

Par contre en fonction de ton @dresse, il faut récupérer les informations:

POP ? IMAP ? etc....

Voila tu suis les indications et ca devrai aller....
Sinon demande nous...

@++
Matthieu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Avril 2006)

Va voir là : tu auras toutes les explications.


----------



## kanal (22 Avril 2006)

merci pour le lien !


----------



## kanal (22 Avril 2006)

j'arrive à relever le courrrier , mais je n'arive pas à configurer les serveur d'envoi (même en suivant à la lettre les conseils du lien).


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Avril 2006)

Tu as bien reglé le port du serveur ssl ????

Tu es chez qui @......fr,com,net....


???


----------



## kanal (22 Avril 2006)

mon fournisseur d'accès c'est Free, mais la boite que jutilise c'est laposte.net.

Le port du serveur ssl ?


----------



## super-paul0 (22 Avril 2006)

moi j'ai 110


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Avril 2006)

Dans mail tu vas :

Mail > Preference > Comptes
tu sélectionnes ton compte laposte et tu sélectionne réglages du serveur

Tu mets comme serveur d'envoi: smtp.laposte.net
et le port 25 et je crois qu'il faut décocher SSL

Par contre l'authentification se fait par mot de passe

Normalement avec ces réglages, ca devrait marcher ??? nON ?? oui ???


@+
Matt


----------



## behia (22 Avril 2006)

CONFIGURATION DE LAPOSTE,NET DANS MAIL
type de compte: POP
nom complet:"toi"
serveur de receptionop.laposte.net
nom d utilisateur:toi@laposte.net
mot de passe:XXXXXX
serveur SMTP:smtp.laposte.net

puis cliquer sur "reglage du serveur"

authentification:mot de passe
nom d utilisateur:toi@laposte.net
mot de passe:XXXXXX

ENREGISTER LES CHANGEMENTS(laisser les ports entrants et sortants comme a l origine)


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Avril 2006)

Donc voila rien de bien complexe


----------



## kanal (23 Avril 2006)

merci.


----------



## kanal (25 Avril 2006)

Alors voilà, j'ai recommencé plusieurs fois toute le procédure et ça ne marche pas.
Je peux relever le courrier de ma boite (une seule boite, pour l'instant) mais je ne peux pas y répondre de Mail.
Ne faut-il pas que je configure la boite d'envoi sur free (mon FAI) plutôt que La Poste ?
la question est peut-être bête, mais j'essaie de trouver une solution.


----------



## ultrabody (25 Avril 2006)

bonjour à tous,

je suis aussi un novice....

je n'arrive pas à configurer mail.
j'ai bien suivi la procédure.

mes adresses mail sont hébérgés chez yahoo, gmail, et hotmail.

voici le message d'erreur que je rencontre :

"Le serveur POP pop.yahoo.fr ne répond pas. Vérifiez votre connexion au réseau et les informations entrées dans le champ Serveur de réception. Si le problème persiste, le serveur est peut-être temporairement indisponible.

Si vous poursuivez, vous risquez de ne recevoir aucun courrier."


----------



## kanal (25 Avril 2006)

Je me sens moins seul !
J'ai eu exactement le même message d'erreur et j'ai cliké sur "continuer". Du coup je reçois mes messages mais je ne peux y répondre ou en envoyer de nouveaux à partir de Mail.


----------



## ultrabody (25 Avril 2006)

kanal a dit:
			
		

> Je me sens moins seul !
> J'ai eu exactement le même message d'erreur et j'ai cliké sur "continuer". Du coup je reçois mes messages mais je ne peux y répondre ou en envoyer de nouveaux à partir de Mail.





bon je pense avoir compris où est le problème.

il faut activer dans ton compte les accès pop.

je m'explique.

j'ai une adresse sur gmail.
je suis aller sur mon compte gmail.
tu vas dans les options de ton compte et il faut activer l'accès pop et valider ce dernier.


puis tu vas configurer l'application Mail.
et le tour et jouer.
j'ai fait un test d'envoi et de réception, et celà fonctionne.

à présent je vais essayer de configurer Mail pour recevoir les mails de mon compte yahoo.


----------



## ultrabody (25 Avril 2006)

bon je viens de tester avec on adresse yahoo...
ça ne fonctionne pas, j'ai le mm message d'erreur que j'ai décris précédemment.

peut etre qu'il faut un peu de "temp" ???

je réessayerai en fin de journée...

en tt cas, si vous avez une solution je suis preneur.


----------



## ultrabody (25 Avril 2006)

bon j'ai réussi à recevoir mes mails et à envoyer.

pour yahoo:
pop.mail.yahoo.fr
smtp.mail.yahoo.fr

en fait, si ce là n'a pas fonctionnée, celà était dû effectivement à l'activation des accès pop, mais aussi d'une erreur de ma part.
je me suis un peu mélangé les pinceaux.

sinon, c'est très facile à faire.


----------



## behia (25 Avril 2006)

avec le compte laposte je ne comprend pas pourquoi çà ne marche pas en suivant la procedure que j ai decrite plus haut

pour le compte yahoo,j avais aussi coché l option de rapatriement du courrier sur le site yahoo vers le logiciel mail,mais çà ne marchait pas,
une idée au passage,essayer en parametrant IMAP plutot que pop,mais là je me hasarde à une supposition....


----------



## behia (25 Avril 2006)

fausse route,yahoo mail n est pas parametrable dans mail en IMAP

solution: sur yahoo mail dans les options rediriger ton courrier sur l adresse gmail que tu as parametré dans le logiciel mail,tu pourras tout lire dans MAIL

j ai essayé en faisant suivre mon courrier yahoo sur l adresse mail de mon fai parametré dans mail, j ai pu lire le courrier yahoo dans mail


----------



## ultrabody (25 Avril 2006)

j'ai configuré yahoo en pop.


----------



## kanal (25 Avril 2006)

ça ne marche toujours pas avec le message suivant : "le serveur smpt.laposte.net ne peut pas etre contacté sur le port 25".

Et aucun réglage n'est accessible sur mon compte de la poste.


----------



## kanal (26 Avril 2006)

Pas d'autres pistes ?


----------



## ultrabody (26 Avril 2006)

kanal a dit:
			
		

> Pas d'autres pistes ?




bon ça va être embetant, mais fais nous des screenshots et expliques avec quelque détails comment tu le fais...

as tu activé les accès pop depuis ton adresse laposte.net ?


----------



## kanal (26 Avril 2006)

J'ai fait tout comme vous avez dit !
Je n'ai pas de possibilité de réglage d'accès pop (ou autre) sur la messagerie de la poste.


----------



## behia (27 Avril 2006)

le compte laposte ne necessite pas de reglages au prealable sur le site laposte.net,et c est bien un compte pop configurable dans mail

a notre niveau on a fait le tour de la question ,quelque chose bloque on ne sait ou, mais l idée que tu fasse une capture d ecran pour nous montrer ta config est bonne...
dans les utilitaires,ouvre l application "capture" et montre nous une photo d ecran de tes reglages,on sera fixé.... et peut etre trouverons nous une solution


----------



## ultrabody (27 Avril 2006)

behia a dit:
			
		

> le compte laposte ne necessite pas de reglages au prealable sur le site laposte.net,et c est bien un compte pop configurable dans mail
> 
> a notre niveau on a fait le tour de la question ,quelque chose bloque on ne sait ou, mais l idée que tu fasse une capture d ecran pour nous montrer ta config est bonne...
> dans les utilitaires,ouvre l application "capture" et montre nous une photo d ecran de tes reglages,on sera fixé.... et peut etre trouverons nous une solution




merci pour la réponse.


sinon kanal, tu veux juste avoir ton compte la poste.net dans Mail ? as tu essayé un autre compte ?


----------



## Charly777 (27 Avril 2006)

Dans la suite logique j'ai une question:

Hotmail (à ma connaissance) n'est pas paramétrable pour mail. De là, pouvons nous réenvoyer automatiquement tous les messages reçu chez hotmail à une autre adresse que mail peut prendre à charge? en bref peux t-on faire suivre son courrier automatiquement et sans aller sur hotmail vers une autre boite de message?

sinon, si je me trompe pour hotmail, dites moi comment faire (et le mot magique?:hein:  s'il vous plait )pour l'integrer à mail.

Merci.

Bon en fait je crois avoir trouver ma solution (si cherchait un peu que diable) mais corrigé moi si je me trompe: il faut httpmail pour que ca marche mais depuis peu hotmail a bloquer toutes ces boites en pop sauf si on paye. Conclusion hotmail via mail reste trop limité... C'est ça j'ai bien compris la leçon?


----------



## kanal (27 Avril 2006)

j'ai essayé de relever le courrier de ma deuxième boite (free) en créant un autre compte et là, ça marche pas du tout.
Donc pour résumé, je reçois mes couriiers de La poste sur mail mais je ne peux y répondre de mail parceque "le serveur smpt.laposte.net ne peut pas etre contacté sur le port 25".

C'est dommage, car ça auarit pu etre pratique avec le carnet d'adresse.
Pour les captures d'écran, ça devient trop compliqué pour moi !

Merci pour vos aides.


----------



## ultrabody (27 Avril 2006)

kanal a dit:
			
		

> j'ai essayé de relever le courrier de ma deuxième boite (free) en créant un autre compte et là, ça marche pas du tout.
> Donc pour résumé, je reçois mes couriiers de La poste sur mail mais je ne peux y répondre de mail parceque "le serveur smpt.laposte.net ne peut pas etre contacté sur le port 25".
> 
> C'est dommage, car ça auarit pu etre pratique avec le carnet d'adresse.
> ...




je peux déjà te confirmer que les adresses email free fonctionnent très bien Mail.
tu as dû faire assurément un mauvais réglage.


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Avril 2006)

Hello !

Ben moi je releve mes comptes free sans problème  
tu as peut etre quelque soucis de config ? meme chez free tu les recois pas ??

Charly777: oui httpmail te permet de recevoir hotmail dans mail et ca marche, j'en suis la preuve vivante

@++


----------



## spavz74 (23 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai configurer mail pour Free.
côté reception R.A.S. tout fonctionne pour le mieux
par contre pour envoyer un mail cela ne fonctionne pas.

"Le serveur SMTP "smtp.free.fr" ne gère pas l'authentification . Veuillez vérifier vos réglages de compte et réessayer."

j'ai vérifier les infos utilisateurs ainsi que le mot de passe.
j'utilise le canal 25 sans SLL 

 que doit-je modifier pour que cela fonctionne ?  

Merci d'avance.


----------



## ultrabody (24 Mai 2006)

spavz74 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'ai configurer mail pour Free.
> côté reception R.A.S. tout fonctionne pour le mieux
> ...




ayu,

peut etre que tu dois donner un accè pop sur ton compte free... ?!


----------



## ultrabody (24 Mai 2006)

spavz74 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> j'ai configurer mail pour Free.
> côté reception R.A.S. tout fonctionne pour le mieux
> ...




ayu,

peut etre que tu dois donner un accè pop sur ton compte free... ?!


----------



## Toxibuz (16 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour tous le mode !

Je fais remonter un peu ce thread car je viens de switcher et j'ai quelques questions à propos du fonctionnement de Mail :

Voila ma question est : est-il possible d'utiliser mail ( ou tout autre software de ce type ) afin de relever une ou plusieurs boites à lettres sans pour autant supprimer les mail relevés sur le serveur, car auparavant sur mon Pc j'utilisais Thunderbird ( equivalent de mail sauce Mozilla ) et suite à un gros plantage de windows (  ) tout mes mails ont été effacés, je vous raconte pas le grand moment de solitude ...

Si quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer un peu tout cela ... Merci d'avance 

@+


----------



## FloMac (16 Juillet 2006)

Toxibuz a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tous le mode !
> 
> Je fais remonter un peu ce thread car je viens de switcher et j'ai quelques questions &#224; propos du fonctionnement de Mail :
> 
> ...


Bonsoir dans Mail > Preferences > Comptes > Avanc&#233; > 3eme onglets :  toutes les options sont disponibles&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2006)

FloMac a raison 
Et les d&#233;tails sont dans l'Aide Mail ( &#224; parcourir!)


----------



## Toxibuz (16 Juillet 2006)

FloMac a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir dans Mail > Preferences > Comptes > Avancé > 3eme onglets :  toutes les options sont disponibles



Oki c'est bon j'ai trouvé, enfin peut être pas de la façon conventionnelle :

j'utilise Gmail et ses presque 3 Go d'espace donc pour moi pas besoin de supprimer les mails à chaque fois, en fait je préfère stocker en cas de necessité ( facture, docs, infos ... ) donc la solution mail tel que la conçoit www.macosxfacile.com ne me convenait pas, mais dans Gmail il y a une option Pop pour la sauvegarde des messages collectés donc une fois activée c'est tout bon avec Mail


----------



## FloMac (16 Juillet 2006)

Toxibuz a dit:
			
		

> Oki c'est bon j'ai trouvé, enfin peut être pas de la façon conventionnelle :
> 
> j'utilise Gmail et ses presque 3 Go d'espace donc pour moi pas besoin de supprimer les mails à chaque fois, en fait je préfère stocker en cas de necessité ( facture, docs, infos ... ) donc la solution mail tel que la conçoit www.macosxfacile.com ne me convenait pas, mais dans Gmail il y a une option Pop pour la sauvegarde des messages collectés donc une fois activée c'est tout bon avec Mail



je comprend pas bien 
dans Mail les mails sont forcemment sauvegardés reste a savoir si on laisse une copie sur le serveur !
ensuite il y 'a les options
Pour effacer de facon manuel par exemple > Comptes > Avancé faire supprimer immediatement mais sans conserver ce réglage dans les  preferences


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2006)

je crois comprendre d'apr&#232;s moi c'est un malentendu
vous parlez de la m&#234;me chose et des m&#234;mes r&#233;glages sauf que Toxibuz presente  maladroitement  un des r&#233;glages Mail de  "macosxfacile" ( site inexistant c'est sans doute " osxfacile") comme solution
alors que ce n'est qu'une option de r&#233;glage  ...parmi d'autres


----------



## Napster (21 Juillet 2006)

salut tous le monde j'aimerai vraiment besoin de savoir comment configurer mon httpmail pasque j'arrive pas a me connecté pour recevoir mes mail de hotmail voila merci d'avance


----------



## Joen (21 Juillet 2006)

Les messageries de type webmail ne peuvent pas être déclarées dans Mail. A moins que hotmail te fournisse un nom de serveur pop et smtp ou bien imap.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juillet 2006)

Napster a dit:
			
		

> salut tous le monde j'aimerai vraiment besoin de savoir comment configurer mon httpmail pasque j'arrive pas a me connecté pour recevoir mes mail de hotmail voila merci d'avance



il y a déjà  beaucoup , mais alors BEAUCOUP de sujets concernant specifiquement hotmail et Mail  , par défaut  non intégrable à Mail

Faire une petite recherche sur le forum
( rien qu'en entrée hotmail dans le titre tu as QUATRE PAGES de liste  de fils abordant le sujet , et certains  donnant les solutions
Il y a d'autres moyens ( ajouts de plugs), qui le permettent ( pas toujours)

(la meilleure solution étant de ...se passer de hotmail)


----------

